# How do I match this?



## molina0420 (Nov 28, 2021)

Im doing some patch work in my home and all the walls have this type of texture. Im not sure what type of texture this would be considered or how to apply. Any help would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i just use a brush and swirl in the last coat of mud. you will most likly have to pain the new texture area a few times to match good.


----------

